# Owl Decoy,



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

I recently bought a Owl Decoy since I heard it helps with hawk issues. Dose it really work? And would my pigeons be afraid of it? Thanks, Chong


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine dont seem to be afraid of the one that I had by my chickens before I got pigeons. But I dont move it around anymore that was the key ingredient in hawk deterrent. The hawks realize its not a threat if it sits in one spot day in and day out. But Im not shure now that Im not teaching the pigeons not to be scared of owls.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They may be afraid of it at first, but they will get used to it, especially if you don't move it around...as mentioned (will have the same effect on them as it does the hawks).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'd have to move it just about every day to keep the hawks from realizing it is fake. It probably won't do much good anyway as it won't move. We've thought about putting decoys with their wings spread, or perhaps even those eagle kites, on poles that swivel so they move in the wind. You can also play a recording of an Eagle Owl (they eat hawks) to possibly scare off the hawks. I have an MP3 of it but have yet to do anything with it.
Attracting crows is another good thing to. You can feed them the eggs you swap for dummy eggs, dog food, and just about anything. Crows pester hawks and if you are lucky, you may have some crows nest near your house to drive the hawks out of their territory.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Here's how good it works in my backyard. I have had more luck with the crow decoys as mentioned above.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah since I quit moving mine hawks ate nearly every biddy I had, 20 feet from the owl.
Moving it atleast every few days will deter the hawks but like someone else said, then it will probably scare the pigeons.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG-That picture is so not good- if you sell owl decoys especially!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats a cool picture tho  yup i feed the crows everyday.. they come and go around the same time everyday to get fed and don't go to far either they are nesting in the pine trees. as well as a few owls a great horned owl and a few screech owls..but i am not to worried about them they seem more interested in the moles and rabbits..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Here's how good it works in my backyard. I have had more luck with the crow decoys as mentioned above.


LOL, NOT good advertising!
I made a set of wings out of feathers and strapped them to my owl so they move in the breeze  And, I had a juvenile eagle attack it at my other house  He knocked it off the post and he and the fake owl crash landed in my dog pen.......(my dogs were horrified!) I filled it with rocks so it wouldn't fall over  Guess it was a little too heavy for the eagle to pick up... LOL .........Juvenile eagles


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have also heard that goose decoys work. Might give them a try.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Might try a scare crow with a shotgun decoy. I also wonder if crow decoys would attract more crows.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

If you want to get rid of your Hawk problem and you have the room get a real Goose, I had a horrible Hawk problem and nothing work well until I got a real Goose. I have not lost one pigeon since, they also work real well as watchdogs as an added benefit. I have two so they won't be lonely and they really work, they keep the Hawks away.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Loserr's Loft said:


> I recently bought a Owl Decoy since I heard it helps with hawk issues. Dose it really work? And would my pigeons be afraid of it? Thanks, Chong


No it does not work. Anyone who says it does work, really never had a real hawk problem in the first place. Often a particular area will have a "Season" for certain kinds of hawks in an area. Which means at different times there will be an increase/decrease in the hawk population. Often when people report they have solved their hawk problem with some device, measure, etc. the facts indicate that the local population was in decline anyway due to seasonal changes. 

Come to this area in January or Febuary when the Coopers are really hungrey, and they will pluck a YB right out of your hands. You could put up a hundred Owl decoys and move em around four times a day, and it won't make a lick of difference. Put up them Owl decoys in May-June- July etc and you will swear they work wonders cause you havn't seen any in weeks !!

You wasted your money, but at least you can tell yourself you did everything you could, and that should make you feel better !!


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> thats a cool picture tho  yup i feed the crows everyday.. they come and go around the same time everyday to get fed and don't go to far either they are nesting in the pine trees. as well as a few owls a great horned owl and a few screech owls..but i am not to worried about them they seem more interested in the moles and rabbits..


Whats a good way to attract crows to your backyard?


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

beaverbandit said:


> If you want to get rid of your Hawk problem and you have the room get a real Goose, I had a horrible Hawk problem and nothing work well until I got a real Goose. I have not lost one pigeon since, they also work real well as watchdogs as an added benefit. I have two so they won't be lonely and they really work, they keep the Hawks away.


My question is how dose the goose decoy work? And why would a hawk be afraid of it? Btw I have no idea on goose decoys lol.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> No it does not work. Anyone who says it does work, really never had a real hawk problem in the first place. Often a particular area will have a "Season" for certain kinds of hawks in an area. Which means at different times there will be an increase/decrease in the hawk population. Often when people report they have solved their hawk problem with some device, measure, etc. the facts indicate that the local population was in decline anyway due to seasonal changes.
> 
> Come to this area in January or Febuary when the Coopers are really hungrey, and they will pluck a YB right out of your hands. You could put up a hundred Owl decoys and move em around four times a day, and it won't make a lick of difference. Put up them Owl decoys in May-June- July etc and you will swear they work wonders cause you havn't seen any in weeks !!
> 
> You wasted your money, but at least you can tell yourself you did everything you could, and that should make you feel better !!


You got that right .


----------

